# Fracino contempo dual fuel coffee machine



## Mark dyer (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi all im a mobile coffee van and I brought a second hand fracino contempo dual fuel coffee machine and I didn't realise it doesn't have an internal water pump first of all what is the best water pump to get for it?. Second do you fit it near the coffee machine? Third the system I have is I have one pump that dose all I.e sink hot water tank and coffee machine I'm guessing I will have to change the system?

It will be amazing how people help others on here and I'm hoping some kind person or people will no the answer to my problems.

Thanks for reading

Mark


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Are you sorted?


----------



## Liv_Bohemian_Bus_Cafe (Sep 18, 2020)

Hi Mark, did you sort your issues out? I'm considering buying a 2 group contempo for my bus which has a 200L water tank piped to where an old instant coffee machine used to be (where we'll put the new machine) but am concerned about the issues you've raised.

I was told by a retailer that although they stock the machine they wouldn't recommend them, so after using it for a while, would you personally recommend it?

Thanks


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Liv_Bohemian_Bus_Cafe said:


> Hi Mark, did you sort your issues out? I'm considering buying a 2 group contempo for my bus which has a 200L water tank piped to where an old instant coffee machine used to be (where we'll put the new machine) but am concerned about the issues you've raised.
> 
> I was told by a retailer that although they stock the machine they wouldn't recommend them, so after using it for a while, would you personally recommend it?
> 
> Thanks


 Who told you that!? Sure they are not exactly cutting edge machines but they are well put together, simple to maintain and reliable plus you have the support from Fracino here in the UK. I have used one in our coffee trailer for many, many events and it has never skipped a beat. I have sold a good few of them too and my number of warranty repairs stands at a nice round number - zero. Good value too.

David


----------



## Liv_Bohemian_Bus_Cafe (Sep 18, 2020)

A machine salesman, maybe these machines aren't very profitable for him!

That's good to know, as I am usually mobile at events so having this in place would mean I'm not restricted next year/whenever events are back on.

I am also considering doing away with a machine entirely and just opting for v60s and Chemex brewers to 1) cut costs and avoid any ongoing maintenance costs/issues, and 2) for a bit of showmanship.


----------

